# [benchs] tiempos de compilacion.

## pelelademadera

buenas, tengo un par de dudas, queria actualizar el equipo, la idea era pasarme a sandy y queria ver lo siguiente.

me gustaria saber si hace la diferencia o no, con lo que me gustaria saber no se, algun tiempo de compilacion, por ejemplo, se me ocurrio hacerlo con binutils

a ver si alguen me hace la gauchada y tenemos una comparacion como para ver que arquitectura es mas conveniente:

en mi caso tengo un i7 930, con OC, a 3.8ghz 6gb ddr3 1600 cl8

ejecuto con -j9

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # emerge -1 binutils -av
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

el comando que ejecute:

```
pelo-pc pelo # time emerge -1 binutils
```

y la salida:

 *Quote:*   

> real    1m16.031s
> 
> user    4m5.011s
> 
> sys     0m25.607s

 

con lo que, tarda 76.031 segundos. o 20 seg/ghz.

la idea es que se compare a ver que arquitectura es conveniente para la distro, si intel, amd, y a su vez, que procesador en si, para que le sirva a la gente que va a comprar/cambiar su pc

mi otra pc. un E5700 @ 3.75ghz con 2gb de ram ddr2 800 en single channel. (-j3)

 *Quote:*   

> real    2m48.155s
> 
> user    3m46.079s
> 
> sys     0m30.458s

 

o 168.155seg    44.84 seg/ghz

agradezco la colaboracion... no tengo mas equipos como para poner otra comparacion, me gustaria ver el tema de los sandy, los FM1 de amd asi como los am3, para ver que arquitectura es mas eficiente en compilaciones.

----------

## gringo

no tengo un sandybridge, tengo un core de primera generación asi que no creo que te interesen números.

Tampoco sé si es el mejor momento para pasarse a sandybridge o esperar a ivy bridge va a salir a mediados del 2012 

http://www.anandtech.com/show/5166/ivy-bridge-overview

si te decides por un SNB y te lo puedes permitir yo trataría de coger un 2700k o algo similar.

saluetes

----------

## Txema

Yo me vi forzado a comprar un nuevo PC, así que me hice con un SandyBridge, aunque uno normalito: core i5-2300 CPU @ 2.80GHz sin OC ni nada con 2 módulos de 2 GB cada uno DDR3 a 1333 MHz (tiene 4 cores así que uso -j5)

```
time FEATURES="-ccache" emerge -1 binutils
```

```
real    1m25.632s

user    3m19.600s

sys     0m23.121s
```

85,632 segundos

O sea, 9 segundos más lento que el tuyo  :Wink: 

----------

## pelelademadera

o sea, vale la pena.... no hay dudas que un 2600k rinde mucho mas....

el tema de pasarme a sandy es por 2 motivos, el consumo de energia, y el tema de que como salen los ivy, y salen los x79, los sandy los regalan de segunda mano, con lo que armo un equipo con unos meses de antiguedad o nuevo, con poca plata, y renuevo la plataforma que tiene ya sus 2 años largos.... aunque me da pena, la triste realidad es que un alta gama de hace 2 o 3 años, rinde menos que un gama media de hoy por hoy....

----------

## agdg

Las pruebas sintéticas no siempre reflejan la realidad pero sirven para darnos una idea.

- PassMark - Intel Core i7 930 @ 2.80GHz - Price performance comparison

- PassMark - Intel Core i7-2600K @ 3.40GHz - Price performance comparison

----------

## dark_sasuke

Mira yo tengo un AMD 1090T 3.2GHZ (-j7)y 4GB de ram en 2 modulos de 2GB (DDR3-1333)

```
# time emerge -1 binutils
```

```

real   1m14.205s

user   3m17.720s

sys   0m16.070s

```

----------

## esteban_conde

No se por qué pero voy a tener que actualizar:

amd athlon 64 -j2 1.5 GB ram

```
real   10m32.107s

user   8m3.842s

sys   1m28.618s

```

----------

## pelelademadera

bueno, voy a actualizar esto.

compre un 2600k, con 2x4gb (1600mhz cl9) y un giga z68, esta en stock, sin overclock ni nada

esto es lo que da:

 *Quote:*   

> real    1m9.695s
> 
> user    4m6.649s
> 
> sys     0m27.037s

 

6 segundos mas rapido, con 95w de tpd, vs los 130w del 930 + el overclock, segun alguna cuentilla, me daba algo asi como 175w...

el doble en performance/consumo....

por los 300 pesos argentinos que gaste, y tener el equipo en gtia por 3 años.... bastante buen negocio

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, el mío no es de los mejores pero ... ahí va ...

[IMG]http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/7889/pantallazorootlocalhost.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

real  1m43.640s

user  4m16.493s

sys  0m25.778s

con esta máquina:

Tyan S7002

CPUs 2 Xeon a 2,4GHz

memos 24GB

bus 1066

pci-e graphics Nvidia 9500gt

Tengo otras para probar más tarde ...

Saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

